# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Платные услуги

## Мелодия

А у нас повышаются родительские взносы на кружки и студии. Очень боюсь, что родители будут возмущаться, а за наполняемость, вернее НЕнаполняемость, будем отвечать мы, т.е. руководители коллективов. :frown:

----------


## ajnbybz

Уважаемая Метелица у нас кружки тоже платные но до сих пор нет положений о платных услугах помогите если есть.:rolleyes:

----------


## Мелодия

> Уважаемая Метелица


 :Oj:  Вы имели ввиду: Мелодия?  :flower:  Наш кадровик сейчас разрабатывает договор об оказании платных услуг. Отдельного положения о них нет. Но в уставе нашего ДК есть раздел о предоставляемых услугах.

----------


## ajnbybz

Извените пожайлуста:confused: буква " м" а потом зима поэтому метелица, Вы уже юридическое лицо?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*ajnbybz*,
 У нас в уставе есть пункт об оказании платных услуг, есть и положение, но к сожалению только в бумажном варианте. Проведём день города, и на следующей неделе постараюсь найти в электронном виде и выставить.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Мелодия*,
 А у вас намного повышается плата? Мы сделала расчёт, у нас плата практически не измениласть

----------


## Мелодия

*ajnbybz*, Вы о нашем ДК? Да, юридическое лицо.



> А у вас намного повышается плата?


200 р в месяц. Это немного, но я бы, если бы была такая возможность, вообще бы денег не брала. Билет на автобус стОит 15 рублей (туда и обратно=30 руб). Проездной билет на автобус: больше 300 р. Занятия два раза в неделю. Перед мероприятием занимаемся ежедневно. Я представляю, сколько родители тратят денег на юных вокалистов.

----------


## Зарница

Многие из вас в разговоре хвастались наличием в УК кружками на платной основе. Подскажите пожалуйста, какие документы для этого необходимы? Нам никогда не разрешали этого делать, ссылаясь на законы. Но послушав вас, я поняла что это очередные заморочки нашего верха.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 Лена, есть  Положение об основах хозяйственной деятельности. От него и пляшем. Возьми его отсюда. ОБ УТВЕРЖДЕНИИ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ ОБ ОСНОВАХ ХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ.doc

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
оно действительное, не устарело? Год смущает.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 Насколько я знаю, то нет. В прошлом году на курсах повышения квалификации директоров МУК специалисты ссылались на этот документ, говоря о том, чем мы должны руководствоваться в своей работе. Ничего нового я не нашла. Возможно и произошли какие-то изменения и дополнения, но само Положение осталось основным документом. Я так думаю. Никогда этим вопросом не занималась вплотную, потому как платных услуг практически у нас нет.
Но честно говоря, я удивилась тому, что у вас существует такой запрет на платные кружки. Сколько я работаю, а это более 26 лет, нам всегда твердили о расширении платных услуг  в том числе и кружков. Последние 15-20 лет это точно. И сейчас об этом же говорят.

----------


## Зарница

> *Зарница*,
>  Но честно говоря, я удивилась тому, что у вас существует такой запрет на платные кружки.


А я то как удивляюся вашей!!!:biggrin: Я с другого века:biggrin::biggrin: - допотопного!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Положение, на которое ссылается Алла действующее, мы по нему работаем. На его основании разрабатываем внутренний документ, в уставе есть пункт, что услуги могут быть как бесплатными, так частично оплачиваемыми и на платной основе. Но мне тоже странно, у нас от всех ДК требуют развития платных услуг.

----------


## Зарница

Что меня раздражает в нашей работе - так это то, что на каждый чих нужно куча разрешений, положений, подтверждений...kuku

----------


## Зарница

> *Зарница*,
>  Положение, на которое ссылается Алла действующее, мы по нему работаем. На его основании разрабатываем внутренний документ, в уставе есть пункт, что услуги могут быть как бесплатными, так частично оплачиваемыми и на платной основе. Но мне тоже странно, у нас от всех ДК требуют развития платных услуг.


Какой именно внутренний документ? Просвящайте неуча! :tongue:
Наши сами себе противоречат: то требуют, и тут же настаивают и гордо рассказывают что все бесплатноkuku

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Лена, внутренний документ называется "Положение о порядке оказания платных услуг". Разрабатываем его мы, но согласуем с Управлением культуры.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> сколько берете Вы? или где можно взять нормы?


Не знаю как у вас в Самарской области, а в ней, прежде чем сдавать в аренду площади, нужно пройти независимую экспертную комиссию, которая сделает оценку квадратного метра вашего ДК и уже из этой оценки устанавливается арендная плата. Экспертиза делается 1 раз в полугодие, стоила у нас в пределах 6000 руб, может быть уже больше, не знаю. У нас никто на нее денег не даст, естественно, поэтому "партизаним" потихоньку.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Tararam*, а в вашем поселении нет случайно *Решения Совета депутатов .......... N ..............."Об утверждении Положения о порядке сдачи в аренду муниципального недвижимого имущества (нежилых помещений, строений)"*? Оно может быть основанием

----------


## Tararam

Простите меня  за  мою безграмотность, я имела введу тех "торгашей" которые хотят только часок, другой постоять у нас  в сельском Дк, а не на постоянное пребывание.
Хотя спасибо большое и за эту ценную информацию, а то всякое бывает).
А К Вам в клуб заглядывают такие "забегалавцами" и сколько же с них взыскать то, или схема такая же как и с постоянными арендаторами ?

----------


## galinak

*Доброго времени суток!!! Нас тоже заставляют начинать заниматься платными услугами! Наше учреждение очень специфическое (сеть подростковых клубов) со свободным посещением. Ну да дело не в этом... Может у кого-то есть образец "обсчитанного" мероприятия, какого-либо фестиваля? Буду очень признательна!!!*

----------


## Мурмузетка

Девочки, помогите пожалуйста. Велели написать план по повышению платных услуг в нашем доме культуры. Как его писать и как он выглядит никто не знает. Может есть у кого, чтоб за образец взять.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОЕ КАЗЕННОЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ
«МАЛИНОВСКИЙ ИНФОРМАЦИОННО – ДОСУГОВЫЙ ЦЕНТР»
МАЛИНОВСКОГО СЕЛЬСКОГО ПОСЕЛЕНИЯ


ПРИКАЗ

«	29	»	декабря	20	14	г.	№	21	
	с. Малиново 	

Об утверждении расценок платных услуг предоставляемых муниципальным казенным учреждением «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения населению на 2015 год

На основании решения муниципального комитета Малиновского сельского поселения от 15 декабря 2006 г. № 74 «Об утверждении положения «О платных услугах, предоставляемых населению Малиновским информационно – досуговым центром», руководствуясь Уставом муниципального казенного учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения, пункт 1. Общие положения, подпункт 1.9.

ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:

1. Утвердить расценки платных слуг предоставляемых муниципальным казенным учреждением «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения населению на 2015 год. (Приложение 1)
2. Настоящий приказ вступает в силу с 01.01.2015 г.
3. Муниципальному казенному учреждению «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения обнародовать настоящий приказ на информационных стендах.




Директор МКУ «МИДЦ»  
Малиновского сельского поселения                                                                 Е.А.Саженюк

Приложение 1 
к приказу директора МКУ «МИДЦ»
от 27.12.2013 г. № 21
«Об утверждении расценок платных услуг 
предоставляемых муниципальным казенным учреждением 
«Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» 
Малиновского сельского поселения населению на 2014 год

Расценки платных услуг предоставляемых муниципальным казенным учреждением «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения населению на 2014 год

№ п/п	Наименование услуг	Стоимость (руб.) взрослый	Стоимость (руб.)
детский
	библиотека		
1	Разовый годовой взнос	25	10
2	Выдача книг с абонемента (1 экз. в 1 сутки)	2,50	1
3	Выдача книг с читального зала (1 экз. в 1 сутки)	5	5
4	Выдача газет (1 экз. в 1 сутки)	5	5
5	Выдача журналов с читального зала (1 экз. в 1 сутки)	5	5
6	Взимание разовой платы (залог) с читателей, не имеющих постоянной прописки	250	-
7	Подборка книг по актуальной тематике	15	15
8	Взимание штрафных санкций за несвоевременное возвращение книги или журнала	50	15
9	Выдача учебной, справочной и энциклопедической литературы (1 экз. в 1 сутки)	5	3
	СДК		
1	Концерт художественной самодеятельности	50	50
2	Предоставление залов, фойе населению для проведения культурных мероприятий	2000	-
3	Разработка сценария культурно – массового мероприятия	300-500	-
4	Прокат костюмов (1 ком. на 1 сутки)	300	
5	Билеты на танцевальные вечера	50	30
6	Билеты на мероприятия (театрализованное пред., конкурсная программа и т. д.)	50	50
7	Услуги развлекательного характера внерабочее время (1 час)	100	-
8	Предоставление звуковой аппаратуры (1 час)	200	-
9	Подбор звукового репертуара	200	-
10	Выдача справок	10	-
11	Поздравления на дому	100-300	-
12	Ксерокопирование (1 лист)	5	-

----------

Sosnovka63 (18.07.2017)

----------


## Лена Саженюк

МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОЕ КАЗЕННОЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ
«МАЛИНОВСКИЙ ИНФОРМАЦИОННО – ДОСУГОВЫЙ ЦЕНТР»
МАЛИНОВСКОГО СЕЛЬСКОГО ПОСЕЛЕНИЯ


ПРИКАЗ

«	24	»	апреля	20	13	г.	№	7	
	с. Малиново 	



О внесении изменений в Приказ директора муниципального казенного учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения от 19.12.2012 г. № 23 «О плановом сборе денежных средств за платные услуги по муниципальному учреждению «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения на 2013 год»

Руководствуясь Уставом муниципального казенного учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения

  ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:

1.	 Внести следующие изменения в Приказ директора муниципального казенного учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения от 19.12.2012 г. № 243 «О плановом сборе денежных средств за платные услуги по муниципальному учреждению «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения на 2013 год» (далее – Приказ):
1.1.	Приложение 1 к приказу директора МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского с6ельского поселения «О плановом сборе денежных средств за платные услуги по муниципальному учреждению «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения на 2013 год» от 19 декабря 2012 г № 23 изложить в новой  редакции.
2.	Контроль за исполнением настоящего приказа оставляю за собой.






Директор МКУ «МИДЦ»  
Малиновского сельского поселения                                                                 Е.А.Саженюк                       


Приложение 1 
к приказу директора МКУ «МИДЦ»
 Малиновского сельского поселения
«О внесении изменений в Приказ директора 
муниципального казенного учреждения
 «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр»
 Малиновского сельского поселения от 19.12.2012 г. № 23 
«О плановом сборе денежных средств за платные услуги 
по муниципальному учреждению 
«Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» 
Малиновского сельского поселения на 2013 год»
от 24 апреля 2013 года № 7
Муниципальное казенное учреждение «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» Малиновского сельского поселения
Плановый сбор денежных средств за платные услуги на 2013 год
СДК	январь	февраль	март	Квар.	апрель	май	июнь	Квар.	июль	август	сентябрь	Квар.	октябрь	ноябрь	декабрь	Квар.	итого
Малиново	3500	3300	2800	9600	3000	4800	4800	12600	4800	4800	4800	14400	5000	5900	6000	16700	53500
Ариадное	3500	3500	3500	10500	3000	4800	4800	12600	4800	4800	4800	14400	4800	5200	6000	16000	53500
Любитовка	3500	1760	1400	6660	1000	1900	2000	4900	2000	2000	2000	6000	2000	2440	2000	6440	24000

Итого 	10500	8560	7700	26760	7000	11500	11600	30100	11600	11600	11600	34800	11800	13540	14000	39340	131000

Библиотека 																	
Малиново	1300	1100	1100	3500	1000	1600	1600	3600	1600	1600	1600	4800	1600	2200	2300	6100	18000
Зимники	500	335	800	1635													1635
Любитовка																	
Ариадное	800	900	850	2550	800	950	950	2700	950	950	950	2850	950	950	1000	2900	11000
Итого	2600	2335	2750	7685	1800	2550	2550	6300	2550	2550	2550	7650	2550	3150	3300	9000	

Всего	13100	10895	10450	34445	8800	14050	14150	36400	14150	14150	14150	42450	14350	16690	17300	48340	161635

----------


## Натник

*Лена Саженюк*, Лена, а можно поинтересоваться, сколько работает человек (штатных творческих единиц) и количество жителей,  например, в вашем Малиново или Любитовке? Откуда, из какого расчета эти цифры?  



> Малиново	3500	3300	2800	9600	3000	4800	4800	12600	4800	4800	4800	14400	5000	5900	6000	16700	53500

----------


## Sosnovka63

Плата за постоять должна прописана быть в документации по платным услугам и прейскуранте, которая утверждается главой села, собранием депутатов и администрацией ОК или РДК

----------


## татуся

Добрый день!!!
Подскажите пожалуйста а как проводить платные услуги, по каким документам???

----------


## Элия Алена

Всем привет! У нас увеличили платные услуги в 2 раза. теперь это 20000 руб. Но теперь спустили прейскурант. дурной, конечно, до безумия((( Сказали, что ЗП увеличат, в связи с этим. И, да, увеличили на 2-3 тысячи. но на работе приходится жить((( Поэтому, когда подвернулся шанс, я ушла в доп. образование. Ни дня не пожалела!

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Есть ли у кого платная услуга - аренда костюмов? Как у вас это происходит и есть ли тарифы?

----------


## ВаСиЛиСаа

у нас прокат костюма 30 р, проводим билетами. т.е. взял человек костюм мы ему билет оторвали. в основном берут школьники на свои мероприятия.

----------


## Рамоновна

https://yadi.sk/d/soitBxPNUedmsQ

собрала нормативные документы, образцы и порядок введения платных услуг.

Кстати, без контрольно-кассового аппарата теперь все платные услуги - НАРУШЕНИЕ.

----------

Zabanka (01.04.2019), Варшава (03.02.2019), На самом на краю земли (14.04.2019)

----------


## Аниса428

Добрый день, не знаю уже в каком разделе писать, подскажите пожалуйста, вот если я ИП хочу провести мероприятие в школе или у вас в клубе, мне нужно предоставить договор, да? какой договор не могли бы подсказать пожалуйста. И на счёт онлайн кассы т.к я на ЕНВД то до июля могу работать без нее, нее так ли, а расчет за мероприятие по безналичному

----------


## Скибыч

> какой договор не могли бы подсказать пожалуйста


Видимо договор на оказание платных услуг. Свяжитесь с бухгалтерией Дома культуры. Там Вам всё объяснят.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, а кто уже начал подготовку к 1 июля?
Когда оказание услуг возможно только через кассовый аппарат с фискальным накопителем?
А у некоторых городских  еще и передача онлайн в налоговую...

----------


## Скибыч

> Когда оказание услуг возможно только через кассовый аппарат с фискальным накопителем


а еще вроде как(по слухам из официальных источников) только по безналу.
А еще возможно (по тем же слухам из тех же источников) устройство шкафов с противогазами для посетителей... 
Просто представлю себе картину: 200-300 человек роются в ящиках в поисках подходящего по размеру противогаза. А еще представлю картину, что через лет 5 их нужно выкинуть и купить другие. Пока только слухи. Мы - филиал, поэтому может "испорченный телефон"? Кто работает в "центре" - есть основания доверять слухам?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Когда оказание услуг возможно только через кассовый аппарат с фискальным накопителем?


На сайте Система культуры прочла:
С 1 июля закончится отсрочка для учреждений культуры по переходу на онлайн-ККТ. Не использовать кассу смогут только библиотеки и учреждения в отдаленных местностях, где нет интернета.
Руководитель региональной ЦКС вычислил, что применение онлайн-ККТ обойдется в 200 тыс. руб. в год в каждом здании его сети. Он предложил освободить КДУ от использования ККТ по аналогии с библиотеками и подготовил проект закона. Минкульт подсчитал, что на использование онлайн-кассы КДУ придется тратить 82% денег от платной деятельности. Это сделает работу экономически невыгодной и снизит среднюю зарплату работников таких учреждений и отрасли культуры в целом. 27 марта Минкульт одобрил предложенный законопроект. Госдума его рассмотрит в весеннюю сессию.

Так что, будем ждать решение Госдумы.

----------

Натник (15.04.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

> устройство шкафов с противогазами для посетителей...


это только для вновь строящихся объектов. точно. из уст пожарных.

а про кассовые аппараты - никто не отменит. и тоже точно. зайдите на госзаказ и посмотрите, сколько там аукционов для приобретения кассовых аппаратов в учреждения культуры.

с каждым днем веселее жить

----------


## Рамоновна

> С 1 июля закончится отсрочка для учреждений культуры по переходу на онлайн-ККТ. Не использовать кассу смогут только библиотеки и учреждения в отдаленных местностях, где нет интернета.


мы-сельская местность и по закону у нас не будет ОНЛАЙН касс, будут просто кассы с фискальным накопителем.это разные вещи.
вот если бы был принят закон об освобождении от касс вообще...

----------


## Скибыч

> это только для вновь строящихся объектов.


их тоже жаль. 




> с каждым днем веселее жить


Это да.... :Tu:

----------


## Натник

> вот если бы был принят закон об освобождении от касс вообще...


Пришло мне на почту оповещение с "Системы "Культура". Я так понимаю, нам можно также и продолжать использовать БСО. Правильно? 
"С 1 июля 2019 года учреждения культуры при оказании услуг населению больше не смогут вместо чеков выдавать БСО. После этой даты клиентам при внесении оплаты надо пробить кассовый чек с помощью онлайн-ККТ. Но есть две льготных категории учреждений культуры, для которых это правило не действует."


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Рамоновна

> Также власти региона определяют список местностей, где нет технической возможности оперативно обмениваться данными с налоговой по интернету. Организации этих районов должны применять ККТ, но могут это делать без передачи данных в инспекцию онлайн (п. 7 ст. 2 Закона от 22.05.2003 № 54-ФЗ). Это позволит немного сэкономить – не придется оплачивать услуги провайдера и оператора фискальных данных. Список отдаленных от связей местностей вы найдете в нашем справочнике.


в списке нашего региона - труднодоступные деревни на 5-10 дворов, а вот ОНЛАЙН кассы даже в райцентре разрешено не применять

НО КАССОВЫЙ АППАРАТ С ФИСКАЛЬНЫМ НАКОПИТЕЛЕМ ПОКУПАТЬ!!!! и в налоговой регистрировать, и карты фискальные раз в год менять. и т.п.

 :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:

----------


## Таня Л

ВСем доброе! Скажите, пожалуйста, кто уже работает с кассовыми аппаратами. Что и как? Какую документацию оформляли, какие подводные камни, как вообще работаете? В нашей клубной системе 33 Дома культуры, если в каждом ставить кассу, мы просто разоримся...

----------


## Натник

> В нашей клубной системе 33 Дома культуры, если в каждом ставить кассу, мы просто разоримся...


Добрый день, коллеги! Это выдержка из ФЗ 129 "О внесении изменений в Федеральный закон "О применении контрольно-кассовой техники при осуществлении расчетов в Российской Федерации". Кто может объяснить изменения в закон???

"13. Контрольно-кассовая техника может не применяться при осуществлении расчетов:
товариществами собственников недвижимости (в том числе товариществами собственников жилья, садоводческими и огородническими некоммерческими товариществами), жилищными, жилищно-строительными кооперативами и иными специализированными потребительскими кооперативами за оказание услуг своим членам в рамках уставной деятельности указанных товариществ и кооперативов, а также при приеме платы за жилое помещение и коммунальные услуги;
образовательными организациями при оказании услуг населению в сфере образования;
физкультурно-спортивными организациями при оказании услуг населению в сфере физической культуры и спорта;


_домами и дворцами культуры, домами народного творчества, клубами, центрами культурного развития, этнокультурными центрами, центрами культуры и досуга, домами фольклора, домами ремесел, домами досуга, культурно-досуговыми и культурно-спортивными центрами при оказании услуг населению в области культуры.

Положения настоящего пункта не распространяются на расчеты наличными деньгами, а также расчеты с предъявлением электронного средства платежа при условии непосредственного взаимодействия покупателя (клиента) с пользователем._

Я не пойму этот пункт (выделено жирным). Так мы можем брать наличные деньги или нет?? :Blink:

----------


## Sosnovka63

Доброе время суток. У нас столько же 34 ДК , и тоже у меня вопрос как делать платные услуги. По ККМ ? Тогда не пойму как. Сказали вроде бы только по договорам , без билетов и по безналу. Просто не понятно как это все действует. Ни кто не объясняет(((

----------


## Скибыч

> Сказали вроде бы только по договорам , без билетов и по безналу


Концертная деятельность - платная услуга. Пришел зритель - отдал деньги - кассир выдал чек - чек прикрепился к билету - зритель прошел в зал. Во всяком случае у нас так. А как по безналу? Считывающего устройства ККМ не содержит.

----------


## Sosnovka63

> Концертная деятельность - платная услуга. Пришел зритель - отдал деньги - кассир выдал чек - чек прикрепился к билету - зритель прошел в зал. Во всяком случае у нас так. А как по безналу? Считывающего устройства ККМ не содержит.


Вот именно, и билеты забрали все ((( КАК , это все будет ни кто не говорит.

----------


## Рамоновна

Сейчас чек из ККТ надо выдавать вместе с билетом.
Несовершенство законодательста - приказ Минкульта о билетах пока никто не отменил.
Дано поручение проработать этот вопрос.

ККТ должно быть в каждом учреждении, которое находится по отдельному адресу. НО!!! В госдуму внесено предложение внести поправку в закон о ККТ - освободть сельские КДУ от аппаратов.
когда примут? К Новому году должны бы....
А пока - или ККТ, или штраф от налоговой - до 25% от выручки без кассы
Большинству наверное штраф будет выгодней...

Бухгалтерия от количества отчетных документов в налоговую по платным услугам вешается...

----------

Zabanka (18.09.2019), Таня Л (09.09.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

https://klubramon.jimdo.com/официаль...слуги-1/
наши документы по платным услугам.

к счастью, нет еще методики подсчета показателя.
поэтому мы, например, методическую услугу - сценарий из 10 страниц - будем считать как 10 обслуженных человек. потому что в единицу услуги поставили 1 страницу.

----------

krinka (23.09.2019), Варшава (10.09.2019), Таня Л (09.09.2019)

----------


## Zabanka

Да вы что?!! А мы 40 аппаратов проплатили(((

----------


## Рамоновна

*НОВОСТЬ* в сокращении

*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ
на проект федерального закона № 761631-7 "О внесении изменений  в Федеральный закон "О применении контрольно-кассовой техники при осуществлении расчетов в Российской Федерации (в части особенности применения контрольно-кассовой техники муниципальными учреждениями культуры)*


Комитет Государственной Думы по федеративному устройству и вопросам местного самоуправления (далее – Комитет) рассмотрел проект федерального закона  № 761631-7 "О внесении изменений  в Федеральный закон "О применении контрольно-кассовой техники при осуществлении расчетов в Российской Федерации (в части особенности применения контрольно-кассовой техники муниципальными учреждениями культуры)", …………………………….
…………….

	В пояснительной записке к законопроекту указывается, что представляется излишним внедрение с 1 июля 2019 года ККТ в небольших некоммерческих муниципальных организациях, имеющие незначительные финансовые поступления.  По мнению авторов законопроекта к таким организациям можно отнести муниципальные учреждения культуры, расположенные в сельской местности (музеи, дома культуры, ремесленные центры, муниципальные библиотеки и некоторые другие, поскольку у таких учреждений имеются небольшие финансовые обороты (до 100 тысяч рублей в год). На данные  организации не распространяются нормы по предоставлению налогового вычета при приобретении ККТ. Вместе с тем данные организации имеют большое социальное значение для обеспечения жизнедеятельности населения сельских населенных пунктов, во многих случаях являясь на их территории единственным учреждением культуры.
	В то же время полагаем, что в целях определения обоснованности предоставления указанной преференции вышеуказанным организациям культуры  в рамках законопроекта возможно было бы рассмотреть вопрос об отнесении              к компетенции Правительства Российской Федерации права на установление,                 в случае необходимости, хотя бы минимальных рамочных критериев для таких организаций, которые в вышеуказанном случае могут не применять ККТ, в связи с их финансовой неспособностью приобретать и обслужить ККТ (например, организации культуры, имеющие финансовый оборот до 100 тысяч рублей в течение двух предыдущих лет).
	Следует также отметить, что …………… к городским населенным пунктам относятся города республиканского, краевого, областного, окружного и районного подчинения, рабочие поселки, к сельским - все остальные населенные пункты. 
НО В настоящее время отсутствует федеральный закон, устанавливающий принципы административно-территориального устройства в субъектах Российской Федерации, предусматривающего нормативное закрепление понятия «населенный пункт» и его видов (городские и сельские). В связи с этим обращаем внимание на то, что отсутствие указанного федерального закона может привести к определенным сложностям в единообразном применении проектируемого пункта 15 статьи 2 Федерального закона № 54-ФЗ, поскольку в его положениях используются указанные понятия, содержание которых в настоящее время в федеральном законодательстве не раскрывается.
В целом концепция законопроекта не вызывает возражений.
На основании изложенного, Комитет Государственной Думы по федеративному устройству и вопросам местного самоуправления считает возможным поддержать законопроект с учетом указанных замечаний и предложений и рекомендует Государственной Думе принять его при рассмотрении в первом чтении.



*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ

на проект федерального закона № 761631-7 «О внесении изменений в Федеральный закон «О применении контрольно-кассовой техники при осуществлении расчетов в Российской Федерации (в части особенности применения контрольно-кассовой техники муниципальными учреждениями культуры)»*

Комитет Государственной Думы по культуре рассмотрел проект федерального закона № 761631-7 ………………………………..
…………………………………………
……………………………………………………………….
При этом под освобождение не будут подпадать учреждения, расположенные в городах, районных центрах, поселках городского типа.
По данным Министерства культуры Российской Федерации в 2017 году число учреждений культурно-досугового типа (далее – КДУ) всех ведомств составило 42 546 единиц (в т.ч. на селе – 37 631 единиц). В 21 314 КДУ имеются автоматизированные рабочие места. Доступ к сети «Интернет» имеют 14 322 КДУ (33,6%).
Число культурно-массовых мероприятий, проведенных КДУ в 2017 году, составило 8,44 млн., из них на платной основе 2,37 млн. (28%).
Цены на основные оказываемые КДУ платные услуги варьируются от 3 до 100 рублей. Например, доход одного КДУ в Еткульском муниципальном районе Челябинской области в 2018 году составил от 0,5 – 100 тыс. рублей.
Среднестатистические расчеты расходов на внедрение и дальнейшее использование одной онлайн-кассы могут незначительно отличаться в зависимости от субъекта Российской Федерации и составляют около 20-30 тыс. рублей в год (покупка онлайн-кассы, компьютера, их техническое обслуживание, подключение к сети «Интернет», и т.д.)
Таким образом, покупка и использование онлайн-касс сделает деятельность многих КДУ экономически нецелесообразной, и как следствие может привести к значительному снижению уровня средней заработной платы работников учреждений культурно-досугового типа и отрасли культуры в целом.
Следует также отметить, что сохраняются риски закрытия культурно-досуговых учреждений в отдаленных районах и сельской местности, имеющих низкий уровень финансирования, в связи с необходимостью приобретения и обслуживания контрольно-кассовой техники.
Комитет Государственной Думы по культуре поддерживает концепцию законопроекта.

----------

Алла и Александр (27.10.2019), Натник (28.10.2019)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Было бы здорово, если бы село освободили от ККТ

----------


## Рамоновна

https://sozd.duma.gov.ru/bill/761631-7

здесь можно отслеживать стадию решения вопроса по ККТ в госдуме

----------

Алла и Александр (29.11.2019), Таня Л (15.11.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

новые  БСО. ждем утверждение приказа


Пояснительная записка к проекту приказа
 Министерства культуры Российской Федерации 
«Об утверждении формы бланка строгой отчетности при оказании услуг организациями, осуществляющими деятельность
 в сфере культуры и искусства»

Приказ Минкультуры России «Об утверждении формы бланка строгой отчетности при оказании услуг организациями, осуществляющими деятельность  в сфере культуры и искусства» издается в связи с изменениями, внесенными  в Федеральный закон от 22.05.2003 № 54-ФЗ «О применении контрольно-кассовой техники при осуществлении расчетов в Российской Федерации» (далее – Закон № 54-ФЗ).
Пунктом 1 статьи 4.7 Закона № 54-ФЗ установлен единый перечень реквизитов, которые являются обязательными как для кассового чека, так и бланка строгой отчетности.
В соответствии с подпунктом 20 пункта 2 статьи 149 Налогового Кодекса освобождается от обложения НДС реализация организациями, осуществляющими деятельность в сфере культуры и искусства, входных билетов и абонементов на посещение театрально-зрелищных, культурно-просветительных и зрелищно-развлекательных мероприятий, форма которых утверждена в установленном порядке как бланк строгой отчетности.
Приказом Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 17.12.2008 № 257 «Об утверждении бланков строгой отчетности» (далее - Приказ Минкультуры России) в соответствии с постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 06.05.2008 № 359 «О порядке осуществления наличных денежных расчетов и (или) расчетов с использованием платежных карт без применения контрольно-кассовой техники» утверждены формы бланков строгой отчетности при реализации билетов и абонементов на посещение культурно-просветительных и зрелищно-развлекательных мероприятий.
Организации, оказывающие услуги населению (включая услуги по показу театрально-зрелищных, культурно-просветительных и зрелищно-развлекательных мероприятий) согласно пунктам 1 и 2 статьи 1.2  Закона № 54-ФЗ обязаны при осуществлении ими расчетов, в случаях, установленных данным законом, применять контрольно-кассовую технику, включенную в реестр контрольно-кассовой техники, и выдавать покупателю на бумажном носителе, либо направлять в электронной форме кассовые чеки или бланки строгой отчетности.
Согласно статье 1.1 Закона № 54-ФЗ для целей указанного закона под бланком строгой отчетности понимается первичный учетный документ, приравненный к кассовому чеку, сформированный в электронной форме и (или) отпечатанный с применением автоматизированной системы для бланков строгой отчетности в момент расчета между пользователем и клиентом за оказанные услуги, содержащий сведения о расчете, подтверждающий факт его осуществления и соответствующий требованиям законодательства Российской Федерации о применении контрольно-кассовой техники. 
С учетом изложенного организации, осуществляющие деятельность в сфере культуры и искусства, вправе применять освобождение от уплаты НДС, предусмотренное подпунктом 20 пункта 2 статьи 149 Кодекса при реализации физическим лицам входных билетов и абонементов на посещение театрально-зрелищных, культурно-просветительных и зрелищно-развлекательных мероприятий в случае выдачи билета в виде бланка строгой отчетности, сформированного в порядке, предусмотренном Законом № 54- ФЗ.
Таким образом, проектом приказа  Министерства культуры Российской Федерации «Об утверждении формы бланка строгой отчетности при оказании услуг организациями, осуществляющими деятельность  в сфере культуры и искусства» утверждается новая форма бланка строгой отчетности.
При этом приказ Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 17.12.2008 № 257 «Об утверждении бланков строгой отчетности» требует признания утратившим силу.
Проект приказа Минкультуры России разработан в соответствии со следующими документами:
- Федеральный закон от 22.05.2003 № 54-ФЗ «О применении контрольно-кассовой техники при осуществлении расчетов в Российской Федерации»
- «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре» (утв. ВС РФ 09.10.1992 № 3612-1).
Ответственная за государственную регистрацию приказа в Министерстве юстиции Российской Федерации – Ковач Галина Викторовна – заместитель начальника  Отдела сводной отчетности и администрирования доходов Департамента экономики и финансов   Министерства     культуры    Российской Федерации, тел. (495) 629-10-10 доб. 1645, 



Директор Нормативно-правового департамента		   Н.В.Ромашова

----------


## Рамоновна

Приложение к приказу 
Министерства культуры Российской Федерации
								от                     2019 г. № 

*Образец формы бланка строгой отчетности при оказании услуг организациями, осуществляющими деятельность
 в сфере культуры и искусства*
БЛАНК СТРОГОЙ ОТЧЕТНОСТИ  (Наименование документа)
№ 001(Порядковый номер за смену)
Дата, время и место (адрес) осуществления расчета
(При расчете в зданиях и помещениях – адрес здания и помещения с почтовым индексом)
Наименование организации, проводящей мероприятие и ведомственная принадлежность  (Сокращенное наименование организации)  
ИНН пользователя
СНО (Применяемая при расчете система налогообложения)
ПРИХОД (Признак расчета)
ОКПД (Наименование услуг, платежа)
ЦЕНА УСЛУГИ  (Цена в рублях за единицу услуги с учетом скидок и наценок)
СТОИМОСТЬ УСЛУГИ С УКАЗАНИЕМ НДС (НДС не отражают пользователи, которые не являются плательщиками НДС)    
НАЛИЧНЫМИ, БЕЗНАЛИЧНЫМИ (Форма расчета)
КАССИР (Должность и фамилия лица, которое  произвело расчет)
РН ККТ (Регистрационный номер ККТ)       
ФН (Заводской номер экземпляра модели фискального накопителя) 
ФПД (Фискальный признак документа)                                
www.nalog.ru (Адрес сайта уполномоченного органа в сети Интернет, на котором можно проверить подлинность БСО)
e-mail-адрес покупателя (Реквизит указывается, если направляется электронный БСО)                              
Адрес электронной почты покупателя (Реквизит указывается, если направляется покупателю электронный БСО)                                                         
e-mail-адрес отправителя (Реквизит указывается, если направляется покупателю электронный БСО)    
ФД (Порядковый номер фискального документа)                            
Смена (Номер смены)                                                                 
ФПД (Фискальный признак сообщения)  


QR-код


Адрес установки автоматического устройства для расчетов, с применением которого был расчет (Реквизит указывают при расчетах с применением автоматических устройств)

----------


## Рамоновна

РОССИЙСКАЯ ФЕДЕРАЦИЯ

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАКОН

О ВНЕСЕНИИ ИЗМЕНЕНИЙ
В СТАТЬЮ 2 ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОГО ЗАКОНА "О ПРИМЕНЕНИИ
КОНТРОЛЬНО-КАССОВОЙ ТЕХНИКИ ПРИ ОСУЩЕСТВЛЕНИИ РАСЧЕТОВ
В РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ"

Принят
Государственной Думой
18 декабря 2019 года

Одобрен
Советом Федерации
23 декабря 2019 года

Внести в статью 2 Федерального закона от 22 мая 2003 года N 54-ФЗ "О применении контрольно-кассовой техники при осуществлении расчетов в Российской Федерации" (Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации, 2003, N 21, ст. 1957; 2009, N 23, ст. 2776; N 29, ст. 3599; 2010, N 31, ст. 4161; 2011, N 27, ст. 3873; 2012, N 26, ст. 3447; 2013, N 19, ст. 2316; N 27, ст. 3477; N 48, ст. 6165; 2016, N 27, ст. 4223; 2018, N 28, ст. 4156; N 49, ст. 7497; 2019, N 23, ст. 2912; N 30, ст. 4140) следующие изменения:
1) абзац шестой пункта 13 дополнить словами ", если иное не предусмотрено пунктом 15 настоящей статьи";
2) дополнить пунктом 15 следующего содержания:
"15. Муниципальные дома и дворцы культуры, муниципальные дома народного творчества, муниципальные клубы, муниципальные центры культурного развития, муниципальные этнокультурные центры, муниципальные центры культуры и досуга, муниципальные дома фольклора, муниципальные дома ремесел, муниципальные дома досуга, муниципальные культурно-досуговые и культурно-спортивные центры, муниципальные музеи (за исключением указанных муниципальных учреждений культуры, располагающихся в городах, районных центрах (кроме административных центров муниципальных районов, являющихся единственным населенным пунктом муниципального района), поселках городского типа) вправе не применять контрольно-кассовую технику при осуществлении расчетов за оказанные ими услуги населению в области культуры, перечень которых утверждается Правительством Российской Федерации.".

Президент
Российской Федерации
В.ПУТИН
Москва, Кремль
27 декабря 2019 года
N 510-ФЗ

----------

Алла и Александр (10.01.2020), Гумочка (12.01.2020), Леди N (11.01.2020), Натник (10.01.2020), Скибыч (13.01.2020), Таня Л (10.01.2020)

----------


## Скибыч

Дошли молитвы))) Отменили ККТ. А мы только-только научились без "косяков" кнопки тыкать))) Чур меня....чур....

----------

Zabanka (01.02.2020)

----------


## Zabanka

:Grin:  :Taunt:  а мы клубникам не успели их даже купить, пока тянули с документами, с проплатой (бухгалтерские заморочки)))) нам крупно повезло)) потому что уже практически их купили))

----------


## Леди N

> РОССИЙСКАЯ ФЕДЕРАЦИЯ
> 
> ФЕДЕРАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАКОН
> 
> О ВНЕСЕНИИ ИЗМЕНЕНИЙ
> В СТАТЬЮ 2 ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОГО ЗАКОНА "О ПРИМЕНЕНИИ
> КОНТРОЛЬНО-КАССОВОЙ ТЕХНИКИ ПРИ ОСУЩЕСТВЛЕНИИ РАСЧЕТОВ
> В РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ"
> 
> ...


Коллеги, добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти перечень услуг, утвержденных Правительством, при которых можно не применять ККТ?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, я думаю. что это
*Приказ Министерства культуры РФ от 30 мая 2016 г. № 1197 “Об утверждении базового (отраслевого) перечня услуг и работ в сфере «Культура, кинематография, архивное дело, туризм”*

----------

Леди N (08.12.2020)

----------


## Леди N

Добрый день!

Правительство утвердило перечень услуг, которые муниципальные учреждения культуры могут оказывать без применения ККТ. Для этого надо привести наименования своих услуг в перечнях и прейскурантах в соответствие с указанным распоряжением.

Это не касается учреждений, которые располагаются в городах, поселках городского типа, райцентрах, кроме административных центров муниципальных районов – единственных населенных пунктов муниципального района.


Распоряжение Правительства РФ от 12.11.2020 № 2949-р

Об утверждении перечня услуг в области культуры, оказываемых населению муниципальными домами и дворцами культуры, муниципальными домами народного творчества, муниципальными клубами, муниципальными центрами культурного развития, муниципальными этнокультурными центрами, муниципальными центрами культуры и досуга, муниципальными домами фольклора, муниципальными домами ремесел, муниципальными домами досуга, муниципальными культурно-досуговыми и культурно-спортивными центрами, муниципальными музеями (за исключением указанных муниципальных учреждений культуры, располагающихся в городах, районных центрах (кроме административных центров муниципальных районов, являющихся единственным населенным пунктом муниципального района), поселках городского типа) без применения контрольно-кассовой техники

----------

Натник (14.12.2020)

----------

